

Learn You Some Erlang: Building an Application With OTP - icey
http://learnyousomeerlang.com/building-applications-with-otp

======
Jun8
For the _absolute_ Erlang beginner (like me) who's wondering what the heck OTP
is: <http://learnyousomeerlang.com/what-is-otp>

~~~
mononcqc
The whole thing can be read in order from Chapter 1 if anyone feels like doing
so :) I've tried to make it a continuous progression.

~~~
Omni5cience
I'd also like to thank you for the work you've put into LYSE. I'm reading
through LYSE and the O'Reilly book, and LYSE is much easier to read.

